# Things in Brawl that annoy you



## noob1444 (Oct 5, 2008)

For me, it's about to do a smash, then my char. TRIPS OVER HIS OWN FEET.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

People who keep hitting the B button to make Meta Knight's Tornado last longer.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 5, 2008)

-Spammers, like Pikachu down B, Meta Knight's tornado, laserspam...
-players who keep running away and shooting from distance
-"combo"videos on youtube which only contains chaingrabbing, edgeguarding, cliffhanging etc...
-Ike D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> 1.Spammers, like Pikachu down B, Meta Knight's tornado, laserspam...
> 2.players who keep running away and shooting from distance
> 3."combo"videos on youtube which only contains chaingrabbing, edgeguarding, cliffhanging etc...
> 4.Ike D:


1. Huey
2. SirRob, Chill
3. Chill
4. Me

(Please do not take these comments offensive they are mere observations)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 5, 2008)

The fans


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2008)

LAG


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> 1. Huey
> 2. SirRob, Chill
> 3. Chill
> 4. Me
> ...


mh yes, Huey and Chill can be anyoing, but Rob? I've always enjoyed fighting him, I don't care if I lose

you? annoying? nah


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 5, 2008)

Sonic


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 5, 2008)

SirRob said:


> LAG



Yes.  This.


----------



## noob1444 (Oct 5, 2008)

I just got Brawl yesterday and finished fighting Master Hand on the hardest level. Rather easy if you use Mario.

Master or Crazy Hand knock you off the stage by flicking you.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 5, 2008)

- Lack of shield stun
- "Family friendly!" things
- Chain throwing
- Half of the items
- The fact Starwolf has chains (Seriously, why would he have chains? Is he goth? A locksmith? Security guard? Janitor? Do they come in handy in space?)
- That level with the leaves that make noises
- Watered down items


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 5, 2008)

My #1 gripe about Brawl:

WTF NO POINTER SUPPORT?


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 5, 2008)

SirRob said:


> *LAG*


Pretty much this.  I even took time to emphasize it.

Also Ike, but it's more of a comic relief-sort of hate, I guess.  I'm just stupid enough to keep running into his powerful Smashes... curse my horrible idiotic luck!

There's something else, but it escapes me at the moment...


----------



## mammagamma (Oct 5, 2008)

Lag.

And the assholes who focus on KOing people that they set up as a second controller on wifi/people that don't play but are in the game for some stupid reason. (basic brawls)

That last part may not make sense but I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 5, 2008)

OK, so they're not in Brawl, but nag threads. :/ And lack of Duster.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 5, 2008)

Odd, I thought that someone would say "Having to unlock characters advertised all over the place." ie, sonic and snake


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 5, 2008)

Sonic
Diddy Kong
Ness
Jungle Japes (there were so many other courses to bring to brawl... WHY GOD WHY!)

These are but of few problems with brawl...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 5, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> Sonic
> Diddy Kong
> Ness



Three of my mains would like to speak with you.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 5, 2008)

Let's see. The fact that the game on whole is far slower than Melee meant that I had to remaster my characters. Failing that forced me to discover new ones, so I guess it isn't a huge issue.

Lag frustrates me, but that's my scabby net's fault.

I guess what really annoys me are final smashes which are completely unrelated to the game from which the character comes from. Triforce slash, eh? Show me where that happened in the series!
As far as final smashes go for faithfulness to their series, I think Olimar has the best. It happens in his game... if you suck that is.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

Cowards, lag, item snipers, and chain grabbers.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> Triforce slash, eh? Show me where that happened in the series!


Shh, Triforce Slash is awesome. (With Link, anyways. Toon Link, not so much.) >_>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Shh, Triforce Slash is awesome. (With Link, anyways. Toon Link, not so much.) >_>


All the final smashes are awesome. The most visually appealing ones woud have to be Captain Falcon's, Luigi's, and Samus's.


----------



## Rifter (Oct 5, 2008)

Lag. If not for the terrible netcode I'd still be playing.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 5, 2008)

I think the thing that annoyed the most was that they took out Roy which balanced out having Marth around and put in that other guy who's name I cannot think of off the top of my head. They overpowered the heck out of that character which kind of pisses me off.

I don't like playing games where they overpower at least one or two characters because they everyone wants to be that character.

I also do not like that many of thier new characters are really just carbon copies of the older ones. We did not need Wolf. Why the held did we need Samas Aran without her armor?

Why, oh why couldn't they have canned Jigglypuff for good?

More than that, I just hate the smash ball. It's a thing of luck if you can get it....and too many battles are won by hitting the smash ball and not actually outfighting your opponent. But yeah, even though Brawl is okay I like Melee better. Don't get me wrong, Brawl is a good game, but the choice of characters left me feeling that the game was rather...lacking.


----------



## nek0chan (Oct 5, 2008)

Nothing really pisses me off other than lag and accidently grabbing your helpers when your king ddd. and getting smashed up because of it


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 5, 2008)

Getting caught in between two characters whos attacks null each other but still damage ME in the middle.  Seriously, happened TWICE yesterday.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tripping, lag, pretty much it.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> All the final smashes are awesome. The most visually appealing ones woud have to be Captain Falcon's, Luigi's, and Samus's.


Eh, Falcon's and Samus' Final Smashes are alright, I guess. Luigi's IS pretty awesome though. My favorite Final Smashes are Link's and Ike's... Nothing's more fun than slashing the heck out of your opponent. XD


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

I have better things to do for the next five hours than list all of the things that I hate about this game.


----------



## moogle (Oct 5, 2008)

hmm, lag is alot of it, but i also dont like snake or lucas XD. oh, and sonics FS, coms with inhuman dodging and predicting skills. and the complete and total downgrade to peach T.T


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 5, 2008)

fuck. everything in brawl... it's not half the gaem melee was. 

for one, you can't actually pull off combos. They simplified it for reatrded four year olds and old people who ought to be contained to an assisted living home. 

secondly, its all colorful happy go lucky land. FUCK LITTLE KIDS!

thirdly, some of the characters are just straight up gay. 
I mean, why the fuck do we need little link? 

fourth, WHERES MY BABY BOWSER, ASSHOLES?!?!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> some of the characters are just straight up gay.
> 
> [. . .]
> 
> BABY BOWSER



None of your opinions will ever count for anything ever again.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 5, 2008)

I dislike the lack of these in Brawl: http://googlified.com/files/cat-install-google-desktop.jpg

I think it's ridiculous that they included Nintendogs, Wolves, jackals, foxes, snakes and the like, but not a single cat!

[SIZE=-1] "Of all God's creatures, there is only one that cannot be made slave of the leash. That one is the cat. If man could be crossed with the cat it would improve the man, but it would deteriorate the cat." - *Mark Twain* [/SIZE]


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Eh, Falcon's and Samus' Final Smashes are alright, I guess. Luigi's IS pretty awesome though. My favorite Final Smashes are Link's and Ike's... Nothing's more fun than slashing the heck out of your opponent. XD


I love slashing too. The worst smash would have to be Marth's if you miss you basically kill yourself.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 5, 2008)

Except for the fact that if you hit...you instantly kill them. Why would you miss? Just do it when you're really close, and freak them out with the taunt. 

ZSS's is the worst.

I have to agree with Jawaharlal Nehru: *Life is like a game of cards. The hand that is dealt you is determinism; the way you play it is free will. *


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

The best would probably be Olimar's, you always hit the enemy no matter what. Unless they jump off the screen on time.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> The best would probably be Olimar's, you always hit the enemy no matter what. Unless they jump off the screen on time.



That's the easiest to avoid.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> That's the easiest to avoid.


No, Mario's is. And its sad too, they made such a big deal over his final smash and it sucks.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2008)

Peach turnip whoring...wait...that what I do
I mean runners *reason he lost a SSBM Tournament*...running that last minute...I'll get you one day.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 6, 2008)

tripping, online lag, snake

also items but i can turn them off


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No, Mario's is. And its sad too, they made such a big deal over his final smash and it sucks.


+Lucarios FS


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 6, 2008)

1. Lag
2. Lag
3. Tripping
4. Computer AI isn't affected by the screen flipping and distraction trophies
5. Lag
6. People who always use the same character all the time on the same stages. What's the fun in that? Where's the variety?
7. Lag
8. Boss Battles mode
9. It can take forever to get new trophies out of the coin shooter
10. No Plusle and Minun
11. No Miles 'Tails' Prower other than Green Hill Zone little cameo
12. Wolf has a red Landmaster??
13. It's not in Brawl, but I got in this argument, a big argument, with someone who thought Krystal of all Star Fox characters deserved to be in the game more than Wolf, and claiming she was more important, and deserved the place more than Wolf did. So people who think Krystal is really all that and a bag of potato chips and like, the second most important character in the series really annoy me
14. They took all of the music from Mother 2 (Earthbound) out of Brawl. The music from the Onett stage is Bein' Friends and Pollyanna, which are remixes of songs released with the Mother (Earthbound 0) game for the NES. Unless you count Humoresque of a Little Dog from the New Pork City as being the shop theme also from Mother 2 then I can find no music from Earthbound at all. Even Ness's original victory theme, which I think was the.. what was it.. Soundstone or whatever theme? Anyway, that was removed too.
15. Lucas. It's likely Mother 3 will never be released, even though it has a lot of people that want to play it. Thanks a million, Nintendo
16. Marth. Though I know Marth and Roy in Melee were likely responsible for bringing Fire Emblem officially to the States, couldn't they have replaced him with another Fire Emblem character? Or maybe a character from a different Japan-only release game that's still from a Nintendo console? There are a lot, y'know.
17. The stadiums from Melee hadn't been upgraded to support Brawl's larger characters, making them look oversized
18. Thanks to there being like, over 400 pokemon now, Mew's chances of appearing in a pokeball have dropped to 1/4??. Mew is my favorite pokemon. Darn Nintendo..
19. They took out the bonuses. Remember those fun things like Switzerland, Lost Luggage, stuff like that?
20. No Wolf Link
21. Yeah, Wolf driving a red Landmaster is worth a second mention. What the heck, Nintendo?
22. You cant turn off the bonus powerup things in the Warioware stage
23. What's up with not being able to get the friend codes off of people you battle over the WiFi?
24. Spear Pillar is nice, but I mean, is that all we get out of all the possible things that have to do with Pokemon?  Spear Pillar and two Pokemon Stadiums? I liked the Saffron City stage from the original. As for that pokemon balloon stage or whatever, meh. Sort of creative, but still!
25. I miss Pichu
26. 25m only has the springs being thrown and the fire. I would've more liked something like the rolling barrels, but that's alright
27. While I like the custom stage maker thing, I would've preferred if have a wider variety of items to build with, rather than just three different themed sets
28. No more red shell, huh?
29. Personally, I thought the final boss guy from the Subspace Emissary was interesting, but.. unexpected.. in that sort of anticlimactic, 'I played for hours to fight a guy that looks like a Chaos (Sonic Adventure) sketch reject?' 
30. You thought it'd be lag, didn't you? .. .. ok you're right. It's Lag


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 6, 2008)

^  that has got to be the mother of all rants right there.  

One to add to my list:  People who dis the game and have never played it.  Government pricks trying to take my one and only outlet for my rage.  If Video games get banned, I'm bringing Brawl to the streets!


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 6, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I think it's ridiculous that they included Nintendogs, Wolves, jackals, foxes, snakes and the like, but not a single cat!


Meowth would like to speak with you.  XP

...I know it's a Pokemon, but it _is_ technically a cat.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 6, 2008)

Marth is the "head" of the FE representation though. He's the first Lord. Roy can suck up on his ass though.

Wolf's Landmaster is supposed to be a different Landmaster altogether. In the Japanese version it's not simply called "Landmaster" but "Landmaster Change".

And I have to agree that 3rd parties should only have 1 (ONE) rep. This is Dairantou Smash Bros. X, not Video Games Orgy.


----------



## KypDurron23 (Oct 6, 2008)

The fact that they messed with Samus enough that she is unplayable now.

I mean, c'mon, Samus can jump WAY higher than that and is a lot more nimble.
WTF is with making her a clunky scrapheap?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, her charge shot can barely kill.

ZSS >>> Samus


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree on the no way to get the friend code of those you fought in the match making service ugh...so many folks I would of add cause they gave me a decent fight.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 6, 2008)

1. The fact that Tom Nook is just a BG character.
2. The game is filled with clones.
I'm sure i'll be able to think of more later.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 6, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> 2. The game is filled with clones.


what?


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 6, 2008)

zelda


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> what?


Snake


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually:
Falco
Wolf
Toon Link


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 6, 2008)

> Snake


again: what?




TwilightV said:


> Actually:
> Falco
> Wolf
> Toon Link


I don't see a clone there



> zelda


ZELDA IS MY BICHIE!!1


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> again: what?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a clone there


He's talking about characters that have the same move set. I was talking about Snake because he is literally a clone of Big Boss.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> He's talking about characters that have the same move set. I was talking about Snake because he is literally a clone of Big Boss.


the only problem is: Big Boss in not in Brawl, weren't we talking about things in Brawl that annoy? D:
oh yes, Falco and Wolf got a reflector and a pewpewgun, so what? they're still completely different from Fox


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> the only problem is: Big Boss in not in Brawl, weren't we talking about things in Brawl that annoy? D:


 
Actually, he is in Brawl (if you know where i'm talking about).


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 6, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Actually, he is in Brawl (if you know where i'm talking about).


no, honestly I don't know :\

ah yes, Weegee is the Big Boss, I should've know it! D:


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 6, 2008)

Hint: Big Boss and Naked Snake are the same person.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

This just in: TwilightV is either a troll or just *doesn't know shit about Brawl*. More information as the situation progresses.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 6, 2008)

I know more about it than most other people. If it weren't obvious, he's a Trophy.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

If you think that Fox, Falco, or Wolf play anything like each other, you don't know shit about shit.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 6, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I know more about it than most other people. If it weren't obvious, he's a Trophy.


we were talking about playable characters 


> If you think that Fox, Falco, or Wolf play anything like each other, you don't know shit about shit.


agree
same for Ness and Lucas, Link and Toon Link


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 6, 2008)

At no point did I say that they play EXACTLY like one another.


----------



## mammagamma (Oct 6, 2008)

By saying that similar characters don't play exactly the same way, you might as well be saying there were no clones in melee either. =/

...Don't say there were no clones in melee. >_>


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't be crazy. There were even more clones in Melee than in Brawl (last game to feature Luigi as one).


----------



## mammagamma (Oct 6, 2008)

I was talking to the others. >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> At no point did I say that they play EXACTLY like one another.



Clone = Exact copy. Characters being slightly similar to each other does not make them clones.



mammagamma said:


> By saying that similar characters don't play exactly the same way, you might as well be saying there were no clones in melee either. =/
> 
> ...Don't say there were no clones in melee. >_>



Melee was full of clones, because the clones in Melee had the EXACT SAME MOVE SETS, which is what _made_ them clones. Sharing some special moves with another character doesn't make you a clone of that character.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 6, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Marth is the "head" of the FE representation though. He's the first Lord. Roy can suck up on his ass though.
> 
> Wolf's Landmaster is supposed to be a different Landmaster altogether. In the Japanese version it's not simply called "Landmaster" but "Landmaster Change".
> 
> And I have to agree that 3rd parties should only have 1 (ONE) rep. This is Dairantou Smash Bros. X, not Video Games Orgy.


Yeah, but that's what we have Ike for. He's Fire Emblem, too. And a recent one at that. And Ike's game is US release. I mean, sure, Marth was in the original Fire Emblem and that means something, but still..

Even if it's supposed to be a different Landmaster, I cant really tell the difference other than a pallet swap. And say Wolf somehow managed to get this Landmaster. Where would he store it? I dont remember them having a craft similar to the Great Fox. I think he should've had something better for a final smash. Though I have to admit, nothing can be more annoying to an arch-rival than stealing their technology and improving upon it (if, it was in fact, improved upon)


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I never intended to be that literal about it. If you read the final smash trophies, it tells you the key differences Year of the Fox.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

Wolf's Landmaster is more powerful but doesn't last as long. That's about it.

And Falco's can fly off the top of the stage and kill itself.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> Yeah, but that's what we have Ike for. He's Fire Emblem, too. And a recent one at that. And Ike's game is US release. I mean, sure, Marth was in the original Fire Emblem and that means something, but still..
> 
> Even if it's supposed to be a different Landmaster, I cant really tell the difference other than a pallet swap. And say Wolf somehow managed to get this Landmaster. Where would he store it? I dont remember them having a craft similar to the Great Fox. I think he should've had something better for a final smash. Though I have to admit, nothing can be more annoying to an arch-rival than stealing their technology and improving upon it (if, it was in fact, improved upon)



Color swap
bit more powerful than Fox FS
Shorter FS Time

Doesnt scream something Starwolf would do (well maybe stealing it and making it better than StarFox version yea) Was expecting something StarWolf would do...not a copy of Starfox


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

Shoulda been a Wolfen, we know. I honestly don't care that much because I never play with items on anyways.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Shoulda been a Wolfen, we know. I honestly don't care that much because I never play with items on anyways.


Ditto...or like a brief strafing run by the rest of Starwolf


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 6, 2008)

It may not have been cloning, but it was definitely laziness on their part.

My gripe: my sister. if she sees me playing against link as a CPU (I always use the random choice) she thinks I'm trying to knock her standing on the vs. record down a peg and flips. Frankly I don't give a flying fuck about the records I play for fun. But I always end up reminding her who spent the money for it to be possible to play brawl. Even the Wii at that. Lag, too.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> It may not have been cloning, but it was definitely laziness on their part.
> 
> My gripe: my sister. if she sees me playing against link as a CPU (I always use the random choice) she thinks I'm trying to knock her standing on the vs. record down a peg and flips. Frankly I don't give a flying fuck about the records I play for fun. But I always end up reminding her who spent the money for it to be possible to play brawl. Even the Wii at that. Lag, too.


yea since Fox, Falco and Wolf's Landmaster differernt just look the same.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Shoulda been a Wolfen, we know. I honestly don't care that much because I never play with items on anyways.


Falco actually says "I prefer the air" then jumps into a tank..


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Falco actually says "I prefer the air" then jumps into a tank..


oh gawd...he does @_@...nintendo was lazeh...
wtf...no Mario Tornado but now replaced with Fludd?
can someone tell me what its purpose is?


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Falco actually says "I prefer the air" then jumps into a tank..


 How ironic.


			
				Sideshow Mel said:
			
		

> I don't know what is killing me more; the fire or the irony!
> Can you believe it's the irony!?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> oh gawd...he does @_@...nintendo was lazeh...
> wtf...no Mario Tornado but now replaced with Fludd?
> can someone tell me what its purpose is?


Ive used to to stop people from recovering. Like Ike trying to get back to the edge or something. It also stops most dashing attacks.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> oh gawd...he does @_@...nintendo was lazeh...
> wtf...no Mario Tornado but now replaced with Fludd?
> can someone tell me what its purpose is?



Ledge-guarding. It's all that Mario is good for anymore, between his nerfed cape the the FLUDD.


----------



## Magica (Oct 6, 2008)

When you're fighting against someone using Sonic, and when you're trying to beat that Smash Ball to death Sonic comes along and smashes it in one hit. MULTIPLE TIMES. 

Like this.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 6, 2008)

Eh, Sonic is weak anyway. The only thing he has on is that he outprioritizes Falcon save the paunch.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Falco actually says "I prefer the air" then jumps into a tank..



It is a flying tank though =/


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

FUCKING FLYING TANKS

It would have been so much better if it could shoot and hover at the same time.

While doing a barrel roll.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> FUCKING FLYING TANKS
> 
> It would have been so much better if it could shoot and hover at the same time.
> 
> While doing a barrel roll.


Falco's should have been more of a mix of Snake's final smash and Fox's.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

^That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ^That doesn't make any sense.


I think I got it...
I think he means Falco firing from an airwing like how Snake fires onto the stage during his FS


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ^That doesn't make any sense.


Basically, a lazer like in te credits after you beat classic mode.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 7, 2008)

They have something a little like that (Dragoon).


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I think I got it...
> I think he means Falco firing from an airwing like how Snake fires onto the stage during his FS


You got it. More than the others do.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

Then you should've just said something like Snake, no need to mention Fox...

...

And still wouldn't that make his FS a clone?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Then you should've just said something like Snake, no need to mention Fox...
> 
> ...
> 
> And still wouldn't that make his FS a clone?


It would even things out more. They have three Fox-like Smashes. Two Snake-like ones wouldnt hurt.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

Eh, to be quite honest, a lot of final smashes are more or less copies with varied graphics anyway.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eh, to be quite honest, a lot of final smashes are more or less copies with varied graphics anyway.


Very true. Its sad.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys my final smash is a large horizontal attack and does massive damage is this original?


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 7, 2008)

My main peeve with SSBB is just the tripping bit...

And fucking smash balls.  I think the concept is cool, but how they implemented it is stupid.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys my final smash is a large horizontal attack and does massive damage is this original?


Heh, depends on how much damage it does.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it would've made a bit more sense to have a single Smash Ball appear at like the last minute of a timed match (not sure about stock matches, though)... hence the term "Final Smash".

While I like the Final Smashes, it's kinda stupid how they were set to appear on a random basis, no matter what item frequency setting they were on (well, except on None, of course)...

That said, I find only Olimar's, Luigi's and Captain Falcon's visually appealing, while King Dedede's just downright hilarious in a 4-player free-for-all on a small stage.  XD
(...unless they dodge.  In which case it's a bit disappointing...)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 7, 2008)

> That said, I find only Olimar's, Luigi's and Captain Falcon's visually appealing


what about Peach?



> King Dedede's just downright hilarious in a 4-player free-for-all


yooouuu can have... MY BIG GAY DANCE!


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 7, 2008)

^Keep in mind that it's an opinion.  I don't really like Peach's that much... XP


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, and the lack of Muddy Mole as an assist Trophy.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 7, 2008)

adding a few things:
-Pit
-Skyworld
-when you're dodgeing/shielding and your opponent still hits you... or when you're using your shield too early (but that's possibly your own fault)
-Corneria, even it's the perfect Ike-stage... (sorry for that Rob, it wasn't planned D: )


----------



## X (Oct 7, 2008)

only played with a couple of friends for a few minutes (first and only time playing), no trouble winning, annoying things/characters though:
 pit(annoying as fuck!)
falco(too fricking fast)
ike(-_-)
nessargggggh!!)


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm still not even going to scratch the surface of all of the things that I hate, but one thing that annoys me more than most others are 'air-to-ground dodges.' Odds are you know what I mean.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

Turnip whoring with Peach...even though I do that I dont like it >.>


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 7, 2008)

^I was battling a Peach once in a no-items match (I forget the details; it was rather recent), and out of nowhere she pulled out a beam sword!  It was perfect since I was playing as Toon Link at the time (I think...), but it's still annoying that Peach can pull out any random item in a no-items match... =/

Just imagine her spontaneously pulling out a hammer... *shudders*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ^I was battling a Peach once in a no-items match (I forget the details; it was rather recent), and out of nowhere she pulled out a beam sword! It was perfect since I was playing as Toon Link at the time (I think...), but it's still annoying that Peach can pull out any random item in a no-items match... =/
> 
> Just imagine her spontaneously pulling out a hammer... *shudders*


She has an arsenal dont you know? Where do you think she pulls toad out of?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 7, 2008)

Her bosom?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ^I was battling a Peach once in a no-items match (I forget the details; it was rather recent), and out of nowhere she pulled out a beam sword!  It was perfect since I was playing as Toon Link at the time (I think...), but it's still annoying that Peach can pull out any random item in a no-items match... =/
> 
> Just imagine her spontaneously pulling out a hammer... *shudders*


it has been said a player did pull out a hammer plucking items from the ground, luckly it was the squeaky hammer....then she pulled out a bomb -_-

So many times I either get the undead Turnip or the Bomb which sealed a match for the other and for me. Thinking I pulled out a turnip only to realize too late it was a bomb sending me off the stage dying a second before the other guy.

@Silibus: HER VAGINA!....which also explains where Amy Rose is keeping her hammer.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

Chick do have *that* special hiding spot guys dont have. Amy's hammer is huge. No wonder Sonic has no interest in her.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

In a no-items match, you have to individually deselect every item or else they may still show up, even if the item setting is on 'none.' Peach can pull up certain items if they're active, and King Dedede can throw certain items as well. Like SMASH BALLS. DEDEDE THROWS FUCKING SMASH BALLS WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> In a no-items match, you have to individually deselect every item or else they may still show up, even if the item setting is on 'none.' Peach can pull up certain items if they're active, and King Dedede can throw certain items as well. Like SMASH BALLS. DEDEDE THROWS FUCKING SMASH BALLS WHAT THE FUCK.


yea, but tell me, not many do individually turn off each item so they screw themselves over when Peach pulls out a bomb.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

I always turn every item off individually so that shit like that won't happen.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I always turn every item off individually so that shit like that won't happen.


good, cause I live off that forgotten fact cause peach is my Main.
No items match...yet here I am pulling out Pokeballs and Bombs


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> In a no-items match, you have to individually deselect every item or else they may still show up, even if the item setting is on 'none.' Peach can pull up certain items if they're active, and King Dedede can throw certain items as well. Like SMASH BALLS. DEDEDE THROWS FUCKING SMASH BALLS WHAT THE FUCK.


Isn't there an 'All on/All off' button on the items screen? @_@


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh right... Skyworld. I hate that place along with 500m, that waterfall stage, New Pork City... god, all of the stages in that row.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm still not even going to scratch the surface of all of the things that I hate, but one thing that annoys me more than most others are 'air-to-ground dodges.' Odds are you know what I mean.



Is this like, the new wavedash?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

The whole story of the game.... what am I talking about there was no story.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Isn't there an 'All on/All off' button on the items screen? @_@



Yes. People should try using it.



Kimmerset said:


> Is this like, the new wavedash?



No, it's a bad thing. Basically, when you're coming down from a jump and try to dodge an attack from the ground, the dodge will fail when you make contact with the ground, and you'll get hit.



Silibus said:


> The whole story of the game.... what am I talking about there was no story.



*SIGH*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

Stickers, who uses them?


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 7, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Isn't there an 'All on/All off' button on the items screen? @_@


I use that whenever I want items off, actually.  Takes the work out of deselecting every single item a la Melee.

And I may as well be the only one who _likes_ Skyworld.  Time to feel lonely again... ^^;


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Stickers, who uses them?


@_@ you can use stickers?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, it's a bad thing. Basically, when you're coming down from a jump and try to dodge an attack from the ground, the dodge will fail when you make contact with the ground, and you'll get hit.



Well to be fair, even fighting games like MvC2 suffer from this.

Eh, stickers are good for one-hit kills.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> @_@ you can use stickers?


My point exactly.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Stickers, who uses them?



I do. If you don't it's your own fault.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well to be fair, even fighting games like MvC2 suffer from this.



Doesn't make me hate it any less just because it isn't game specific.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I do. If you don't it's your own fault.


I dont because I dont need to.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

Clearly you've never played SSE on INTENSE.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Clearly you've never played SSE on INTENSE.


You are correct. I started playing SSE and made it to the end, then accidentally deleted it. Having to start over. After I beat it I lost interest in SSE. They should have made sticker abilities usable on wifi and have a sort of wagering system.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Clearly you've never played SSE on INTENSE.


Eh, it's not like it's impossible to beat SSE on Intense without stickers. Getting all the enemy/boss trophies on the other hand... It'd be a pain without that Big Boss sticker.

Edit: I also had the Link & Pigs and O'Chunks stickers on Fox's trophy stand, apparently. >_>


----------



## moogle (Oct 7, 2008)

*raises a hand* i use stickers.

i also dont like the subspace, but i do like the funny moment with shiek and fox, and olimar and capn falcon.

i also dont like that some people dont think that peach's FS does damage X.X


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

moogle said:


> *raises a hand* i use stickers.
> 
> i also dont like the subspace, but i do like the funny moment with shiek and fox, and olimar and capn falcon.
> 
> i also dont like that some people dont think that peach's FS does damage X.X


The best part is when Link freaked out on Mario and tried to kill him.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

You guys all suck, SSE was great.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You guys all suck, SSE was great.


The only thing I enjoyed about it, was that from a single nod everyone knew what was going on.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You guys all suck, SSE was great.



Albeit incredibly long.


----------



## mammagamma (Oct 8, 2008)

I liked SSE. They put a lot of effort into it and in my opinion, it shows.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 8, 2008)

probably the first time there was a story with SSB


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2008)

What pisses me off is the fact that certain people can chain grab, I'm not sure if its talked about already but Falco, DeDeDe, and a few others can do it and kill you right at the end of it. Tripping also gets on my nerve since it happens just when I run in front of some one =.=


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 8, 2008)

actually, tripping saved my life!

and SSE was great!
the only thing that was kinda disappointing is that you can unlock every single character through it...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 8, 2008)

SSE sucks.

Heck, nothing happens after clearing it 100%.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 8, 2008)

OH SHI_! NO OTHER TITLE SCREEN NOR OTHER SPECIAL CHARACTERS IT SUCKSSSS LAWL

SSE is one of the less importan things in brawl (for me), so what?


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 8, 2008)

oh did i mention *snake*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> OH SHI_! NO OTHER TITLE SCREEN NOR OTHER SPECIAL CHARACTERS IT SUCKSSSS LAWL
> 
> SSE is one of the less importan things in brawl (for me), so what?



They shouldn't have teased us with a percentage. >_>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

SSE character unlocking was stupid. The last people I unlocked was Jigglypuff and Wolf.


----------



## X (Oct 8, 2008)

SSE?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> SSE?


The story.


----------



## X (Oct 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> The story.



ah, ok.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

GUYS UNLOCKING CHARACTERS THROUGH A STORY MODE IN WHICH THESE CHARACTERS ARE INTRODUCED THROUGH THE USE OF STORY TELLING IS STUPID WE SHOULD HAVE TO UNLOCK THEM THROUGH COMPLETING INANE TASKS THAT WE WOULDN'T EVEN KNOW WHAT THEY WERE UNLESS WE LOOKED THEM UP ON THE INTERNET BAAAWWW.

I _liked_ unlocking characters this way. Fuck all of you.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 8, 2008)

They should make the game Pay&Play compatible. ...Downloads...


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> GUYS UNLOCKING CHARACTERS THROUGH A STORY MODE IN WHICH THESE CHARACTERS ARE INTRODUCED THROUGH THE USE OF STORY TELLING IS STUPID WE SHOULD HAVE TO UNLOCK THEM THROUGH COMPLETING INANE TASKS THAT WE WOULDN'T EVEN KNOW WHAT THEY WERE UNLESS WE LOOKED THEM UP ON THE INTERNET BAAAWWW.
> 
> I _liked_ unlocking characters this way. Fuck all of you.



Pfft, there's a big wall of impossible bull shit to go through that doesn't necessarily involve unlocking characters or levers.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 8, 2008)

What do stickers do?


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 8, 2008)

They increase things like attack stats and such in Subspace Emissary.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 8, 2008)

Eh, I prefer unlocking through Vs mode. You unlock a lot of stuff in the process.

And yeah, special vs. mode -> stamina -> flower -> fast -> enemy hp 1


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> GUYS UNLOCKING CHARACTERS THROUGH A STORY MODE IN WHICH THESE CHARACTERS ARE INTRODUCED THROUGH THE USE OF STORY TELLING IS STUPID WE SHOULD HAVE TO UNLOCK THEM THROUGH COMPLETING INANE TASKS THAT WE WOULDN'T EVEN KNOW WHAT THEY WERE UNLESS WE LOOKED THEM UP ON THE INTERNET BAAAWWW.


don't tell me you didn't look on google how to unlock Wolf, Jiggz and Toon Link in SSE 

and well, those 3 aren't a part of the story, they're just... there...

oh and I'd prefered to unlock a few (not all) through completing insane tasks...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Pfft, there's a big wall of impossible bull shit to go through that doesn't necessarily involve unlocking characters or levers.



IT'S FOR COMPLETION DAMNIT



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eh, I prefer unlocking through Vs mode. You unlock a lot of stuff in the process.



You unlock, what, stages and some songs?  You get a lot more stuff through SSE for playing a lot less time.



Cheesewulf said:


> don't tell me you didn't look on google how to unlock Wolf, Jiggz and Toon Link in SSE
> 
> and well, those 3 aren't a part of the story, they're just... there...
> 
> oh and I'd prefered to unlock a few (not all) through completing insane tasks...



No, I didn't. I just went back to the levels that suddenly weren't completed anymore. :B


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> GUYS UNLOCKING CHARACTERS THROUGH A STORY MODE IN WHICH THESE CHARACTERS ARE INTRODUCED THROUGH THE USE OF STORY TELLING IS STUPID WE SHOULD HAVE TO UNLOCK THEM THROUGH COMPLETING INANE TASKS THAT WE WOULDN'T EVEN KNOW WHAT THEY WERE UNLESS WE LOOKED THEM UP ON THE INTERNET BAAAWWW.
> 
> I _liked_ unlocking characters this way. Fuck all of you.


Unlocking the characters like that wasn't bad. Just having to find Jigglypuff and Wolf in hidden doors.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

i know that so ruins the entire game doesnt it


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> i know that so ruins the entire game doesnt it


No, the story just was organized terribly.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

I got it just fine. Maybe you're just stupid.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I got it just fine. Maybe you're just stupid.


I understood it fine. I just think they could have done better.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I understood it fine. I just think they could have done better.


What would you have changed?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You unlock, what, stages and some songs?  You get a lot more stuff through SSE for playing a lot less time.



What is this "more stuff"? I value the stages and songs a lot more than loltrophiesandstikurz


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 8, 2008)

Them Cutting out Earthbound Demo. The Bastards.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh right, those things. I totally forgot those were even in the game.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 8, 2008)

the one thing that pisses me off the most is when everyone freaks out whenever the final smash appears and everyone jumps on eachothers head in a mad dash to be the one to get it.  The only reason why I keep final smashes off.


----------

